# Cutting a RS1569 down?



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody cut a 1569 down a foot at the butt? I'm thinking of doing this as a 13 footer is probably a bit much for me. Would it be better to chop it 6" at the tip and butt instead?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

By all means, chop the butt.

Leave the tip alone. 

I'd recommend takin' 6" off the butt at first. If it's still too much, then take some more off the fat end.

But I'd really recommend tryin' to get used to it at a full 13'.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Jeff I just read some through some other posts and I'll likely leave the blank as it is now and try it. I've thrown a 1569 before and I really liked the blank and I think the biggest downfall for me was the handle was too short. I'm looking at making mine 35" from butt to the center of the seat. Should work out good for my lanky arms.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey, Bass. I think that's a great idea. You can always take some off the butt if you need to.

I really think you'll like it better at a full 13', espically after you get used to it. 

That's one light arse stick, which is awsome if you gotta hold it for a long period of time.

Good luck.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Mine had 6" off the butt when I got it...Then I broke the tip off (about 6")...Now 8 n bait barely bends it...It is a dedicated shark rod stump heaver now. I would NOT reccomend cutting the tip...you lose a lot of the rods action...It REALLY stiffens it up. I can litterally cast a brick if I wanted to.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Barty it was actually your post that made me decide against cutting it at all. I don't need to cast a brick anytime soon, just 6 or 8n bait. Speaking of which, how well does the rod load with 6? I've thrown 8 and 10 on it before and it handled it really well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It USED to load ok with 6 and small bait...Now 6 and a chunk (8-9oz overall) barely bends it, Now...I put on a 6 oz sinker (no bait) and a magged 545 and was getting 135 yards with no problem. The main thing I have lost is any "action" the rod had. It is just plain STIFF. It will throw but I would assume it is close to "The Nail" as far as action goes.


----------

